# My dog wont run with me



## starfish (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a lab cross who is 5 years old. I would love for him to run with me. He is in great shape - walks twice a day, with big hikes on the weekend. I am starting a 'learn to run' program, so it would be perfect time for he and I to learn to run together. The problem is, he tries to run a leash length behind me and I end up basically pulling him along, which is absolutely no fun for he or I. And I know he can run, b/c he follows my mountain bike at full tilt, chases rabbits/ deer, etc. 

I have tried treats - but this doesn't seem to work. I have tried to be super positive and up beat, but no dice. I have tried my posture and to try to be relaxed but confident, but, again, not working. I would really like for this to work out, b/c we both need the exercise, and I could get my run in and have him exercised too. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

SH


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Is he friendly with other dogs? Do you have a friend that would run with you with his dog and you w/yours? Sometimes company will motivate them.

Or try playing in a yard with a toy that he really likes, and having him try to get it from you, and you run with it. Pat your thigh, while cheerfully saying "Come on" or something.


----------



## starfish (Mar 28, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> Is he friendly with other dogs? Do you have a friend that would run with you with his dog and you w/yours? Sometimes company will motivate them.
> 
> Or try playing in a yard with a toy that he really likes, and having him try to get it from you, and you run with it. Pat your thigh, while cheerfully saying "Come on" or something.


Yes, he is very friendly (got some of that lab friendliness in the mix), and I have thought about running with a friend and their dog. I have had him out with a running group, and he does fantastic. I think the group excites him, and I am a bit boring for him on my own. I would like to change that though, since I no longer have a group to run with.

Toys are also a good idea, I'll have to give that a try.

Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

My dog will run with me on grass, sand, dirt, snow, etc and sometimes asphalt, but hates running on concrete. It could be too "high impact" for her paws. I have heard that concrete is hardest on the joints -- could your dog be feeling something similar?


----------



## Millies (Apr 22, 2012)

spotted nikes said:


> Is he friendly with other dogs? Do you have a friend that would run with you with his dog and you w/yours? Sometimes company will motivate them.
> 
> Or try playing in a yard with a toy that he really likes, and having him try to get it from you, and you run with it. Pat your thigh, while cheerfully saying "Come on" or something.


I have a lab and pointer mix. She is eight months old. She wants to run, I tried the other day int he back yard to get her to play ball. But I was the one chasing the ball.lol. I have thrown the ball and when she gets it. lays down and chews on it. Nothing works. I have asthma so running with her is out.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What kind of equipment is on him? Are you using a correctional collar (pinch/prong)? Does he wear a harness? Are you using a regular leash or a flexi? Anything he's not used to?


----------

